# Anyone else think this is comical?



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

I will be going on light duty soon. (pregnant) It was mentioned that I may have to wear a maternity uniform! Honestly, I thought it was a joke! All I could think of was the lady on Reno 911 looking huge in a police uniform. I really don't think it is appropriate considering I would be on "light" duty. Besides who is going to take me seriously with a huge bump and a uniform on. Where the heck am I gonna wear a belt? Right under my boobs? Does any other department require maternity uniforms????


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

female p.o. said:


> I will be going on light duty soon. (pregnant) It was mentioned that I may have to wear a maternity uniform! Honestly, I thought it was a joke! All I could think of was the lady on Reno 911 looking huge in a police uniform. I really don't think it is appropriate considering I would be on "light" duty. Besides who i s going to take me seriously with a huge bump and a uniform on. Where the heck am I gonna wear a belt? Right under my boobs? Does any other department require maternity uniforms????


Speak to my wife. She is a member here *m3cop *she had been there done that three times. Yes the uniform was a bit funny and I think that policy is stupid.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

That's just silly. Pregnant officers on light duty with my department wear plainclothes.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

I was on a different department and it was plain clothes light duty. The dept. I am on now has only had 1 or 2 offiocers pregnant before and they chose to wear a uniform??! I just think it's weird!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

On my wife's job it's policy. My wife used to joke that she looked like the blueberry from Charlie and the Cocolate Factory.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Maternity uniform? That's hilarious. I got to wear plain clothes and recouped the costs my extra disability insurance because my dept. didn't have a light duty policy and the pregnancy was actually considered a disability. 

As an aside, amazon.com has 30% off diapers right now with their subscribe and save program so you better stock up!

Best wishes to you for a happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Women who are pregnant in my dept. get to wear plainclothes but wear a badge on a neckchain.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

hey if fat male cops can squish into a uniform and slide a belt under the chunk...uhm...nevermind...try for plain clothes!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

jedediah1 said:


> hey if fat male cops can squish into a uniform and slide a belt under the chunk...uhm...nevermind...try for plain clothes!


I read that real quick and thought it said fat MALL cops........... I was ALMOST insulted Jed.


----------



## Snollygoster (Jun 30, 2010)

OR you could just be glad you're eligable for light duty in the first place, since you can't work the desk and all...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Snollygoster said:


> OR you could just be glad you're eligable for light duty in the first place, since you can't work the desk and all...


*ORLY???*

*and WTF are you??? NOOB!!!*


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i still say there should be a first post nomination process for worst/best (depends how you think of them) these people are entitled to at least a beer for some of the crap they spew as a first post


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Snollygoster said:


> OR you could just be glad you're eligable for light duty in the first place, since you can't work the desk and all...


Just for you douche, I'm breaking out the big guns...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Snollygoster said:


> OR you could just be glad you're eligable for light duty in the first place, since you can't work the desk and all...


Well, well, well, now how the F do you know she can't work the desk when light duty policies are different? Could you be a jealous little dick co worker all pissed off cause she wouldn't give you a shake and you're coming here looking for redemption? Go find yourself an empty lot somewhere you can jack off about your Momma. F^ckface jealous of a pregnant lady putting her career aside to start a family. She's 200% better than you, dickass, because she has created life, all people like you do is create problems where there are none.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Look up the word Snollygoster. One of its meanings is Carpet-bagger.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It sounds like another idiot named Snollygoster needs a BI by Admin.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

263FPD wifey- my hubby is speaking the truth. I agree it was quite comical all three pregnancies of me wearing the Blueberry suit! When I got to about 6 months my tie would still straight out- and I did feel like no one took me seriously cause I couldn't even take myself seriously. The good thing was that my gun belt came off right after I told them I was pregnant each time and I was taken off the road right away. Bad thing was that it goes really slow when you are caged inside for 7months times 3. Also, taking off my boots toward the end was quite scary and painful but they kept the swelling down a bit!
I can send you a picture if you want a good laugh!!!!Sorta like this...









Snollygoster....seriously you need to get your head out of your ass after I shove it further up there first of course:stomp:


Snollygoster said:


> OR you could just be glad you're eligable for light duty in the first place, since you can't work the desk and all...


*Right on Sista!!!!! You tell that bagodouche*


LGriffin said:


> Well, well, well, now how the F do you know she can't work the desk when light duty policies are different? Could you be a jealous little dick co worker all pissed off cause she wouldn't give you a shake and you're coming here looking for redemption? Go find yourself an empty lot somewhere you can jack off about your Momma. F^ckface jealous of a pregnant lady putting her career aside to start a family. She's 200% better than you, dickass, because she has created life, all people like you do is create problems where there are none.


Tee-hee!!!! People aren't really that stupid are they- could it be an oldey just trying to stir up some pooh!


263FPD said:


> Look up the word Snollygoster. One of its meanings is Carpet-bagger.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I take that asshole's comment very personally. Three kids later, and my wife is a full time cop and full time mom. This ass stain comes on here and with the very first post, shits on a Green Member. At least that is how I read it. Way to go you POS.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Theeer's a-gonna be a lynchin'!!! :dance:


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

and for your information I worked the DESK all three of my pregnancies with no issues and did a shitload more work than ever before since I had to do follow-ups for everybody an everything else that was shoved in my face that no one wanted to do...and if the guys on my job/hers didn't/don't have a problem with it I don't know why you and sticking you lil dick into this thread...:timebomb:


Snollygoster said:


> OR you could just be glad you're eligable for light duty in the first place, since you can't work the desk and all...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sensing lots of anger here!! I say Mr. Snotlover just gives us his name and adress and invites us over there for an Obama style beer summit!!! I know the members here would thoroughly enjoy that style opportunity!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

fra444 said:


> I'm sensing lots of anger here!! I say Mr. Snotlover just gives us his name and adress and invites us over there for an Obama style beer summit!!! I know the members here would thoroughly enjoy that style opportunity!


He prolly drinks Zima anyway...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> I'm sensing lots of anger here!! I say Mr. Snotlover just gives us his name and adress and invites us over there for an Obama style beer summit!!! I know the members here would thoroughly enjoy that style opportunity!


I bet he has NO-BALLS to do it.


----------

